# Main > News >  Transport Starship Deck Plan - Print and VT ready Bundle

## Gamerprinter

Interstellar Cargo Transport Deck Plans for Print and VT as a bundle of printable deck plans with grid PDF and Zip file containing VT-ready maps (no grid). PDF includes full gazetteer of all decks and sliced gridded maps ready to print, and Traveller starship stats, bundle for $3.99.

http://drivethrurpg.com/product/1756...turers_id=6691

----------

